# ,  / > Elecraft >  K3 Elecraft -     ?

## EA8DIG

K3 ELECRAFT -        ?     .      -      ?

----------


## EA8DIG

.     ,     RigExpert Standard  Ham Radio Deluxe / MixW ?   -      RigExpert   K3 ?

----------


## EA8DIG

,    3  RigExpert Standard        ?

----------


## EA8DIG

.

      ?

----------


## RA3BA

: 2,8 ; 400   250 .   .      250   .        ,  DSP  .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,     RigExpert Standard  Ham Radio Deluxe / MixW ?


3     .     ,    RigExpert -    .  3    RS232 (  USB<->RS232),       ,       .    -   LP-Bridge -      - 3-     .
 RigExpert    .  :Smile:

----------


## EA8DIG

, .

----------


## EA8DIG

,  K3  ,      ...

----------


## UY9IL

> ,  K3  ,      ...


  ,   .

----------


## UR0MC

7800   3.    7800   -       7800      . -  ""     .7800    -       - .

----------


## bhope

7700      3      ,       2 .       ,  3.

----------

